# We Did It



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

After a year of lookin at trailers we took the plunge yesterday and purchased a new 2005 28 bhs outback.

I thank everyone on here that has given me advice and helprd out, THANKS. A special thanks to sheri and bob cant remember there name here they gave us great advice.

If anyone is lookin for tt i recomend customers first rv, Thanks sheri and bob.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new trailer. Now go out and enjoy it.

Gary


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

macfish,

Congratulations on your new 28bhs Outback. sunny I know you will enjoy it. Let us know about your maiden voyage. Happy Camping


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The wonderful feeling of a new camper

Lots of Luck and Congradulations

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats macfish on taking the plunge
Enjoy your new TT and let the mods begin









Don


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Macfish, congrats on your new 28BHS! It's a great floorplan and we had years of enjoyment on our 28BHS before we moved up. Glad everything went well!

Welcome welcome to the Outback family! Enjoy your new beauty


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Excellent choice!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

all right

another 28bhs joins the club























congrats on your choice









darrel


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

AWRIGHT!








After a year it must feel good to be "official." Congrats.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

A year? Good grief, that's like carrying a baby......CONGRATS! Pass those cigars out and post often!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congrats. on the new O.B. 
Hope you have lots of happy days and nights in it.
Enjoy. sunny

Dallas


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, Macfish! Whoo Hoo!









And welcome to the wonderful world of Outbacking!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How in the world did you hold out for a YEAR!!

Congrats on the new Outback.

Where are you living? Don't see a location in your sig.


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Macfish,

Enjoy the the new Outback.

action

Ralph


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Macfish,

Welcome to Outbackers.com! Happy Trails!!

action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now start OUTBACKIN'!









Congrats!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS! HOPE YOU FALL IN LOVE







LIKE WE DID.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Macfish,

Congratulations on your new Outback!









Have a great year.

Mark


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratulation on the new bundle of joy, hope it brings you great pleasure in the years to come. I know you will enjoy and hope you can take it out without having to wait till spring. sunny


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations! I know you'll enjoy you Outback and will continue to enjoy Outbackers. So glad to have you!


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

macfish said:


> After a year of lookin at trailers we took the plunge yesterday and purchased a new 2005 28 bhs outback.


The patience of Job!







The long wait and anticipation will make each excursion to the outback in the outback all that much sweeter. I hope you'll enjoy your Outback as much as we have.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations! You are going to love your Outback! We'll look forward to hearing all about your first Outbacking adventure!


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Looks like another satisfied customer from Customers First!! We got ours there this December as well.


----------

